# Finally took pics of stash



## roxybc (Feb 26, 2007)

After a week of freaking out that I had lost the battery charger for my camera I finally found it today!  

Anyways, I got bored and took pics of my collection while watching the Oscars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






***Hopefully these pics do not exceed the picture size guidelines.  I don't know how to make them into clickable thumbnails.


MAC eye stuff  (forgot my glitters)








Face stuff (blush, highlighters, foundation etc)








Most of my lip stuff (MAC & other brands)








Other brands of eye stuff (Stila, MUFE, etc)








Makeup Brushes








My makeup bag








Most of my perfumes (forgot Stella)


----------



## macface (Feb 26, 2007)

very nice collection thanx for sharing.


----------



## Lola London (Feb 26, 2007)

Lovely collection!! Where can I buy those Anabelle products?! 

Tia!
-Lola


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
I love the way you arranged your 15 pan palettes.


----------



## geeko (Feb 26, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## stickles (Feb 26, 2007)

Are those Club Monaco Eye Greases? I should call them Eye Creases, which is why I don't use mine anymore....Does CM still even produce makeup these days? I haven't seen them in Edmonton in a long time.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh wow - this is what I'm aiming for now!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so jealous.....and it's photographed so beautifully....Very nice collection.


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 26, 2007)

I am completely jealous.


----------



## roxybc (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lola London* 

 
_Lovely collection!! Where can I buy those Anabelle products?!_

 

You can only buy Annabelle stuff in Canada, but if you ever get a chance you definitly should!  Their stuff is great, I guess sorta like how American's would consider Milani.  




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Are those Club Monaco Eye Greases? I should call them Eye Creases, which is why I don't use mine anymore....Does CM still even produce makeup these days? I haven't seen them in Edmonton in a long time._

 

Nope, they are just the regular eye shadows.  I remember the eye greases you are talking about though.  Club Monaco doesn't make cosmetics anymore, but I remember really liking their stuff when it was out.  As for the shadows I have there, I really like the colors, and they go on very nicely.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seee u have a love for palettes


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 1, 2007)

i love the way you arranged everything - they're so neat! i am jealous of your brush collection...


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 1, 2007)

such great stuff!!! i love yr brushes!


----------



## Street Angel (Mar 2, 2007)

How do you like the new Lolita Lempicka fragrance?


----------



## roxybc (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Street Angel* 

 
_How do you like the new Lolita Lempicka fragrance?_

 


I love it!!!  I really do!  I have to admit that Paris is still my fav fragrance to wear on a daily basis, because it's fairly subtle.  Lolita Lempicka has a stronger scent that I find lasts longer.  I wear it once or twice a week, but find myself wanting to wear it more and more!  Have you smelled it?


----------



## liv (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_I love it!!!  I really do!  I have to admit that Paris is still my fav fragrance to wear on a daily basis, because it's fairly subtle.  Lolita Lempicka has a stronger scent that I find lasts longer.  I wear it once or twice a week, but find myself wanting to wear it more and more!  Have you smelled it?_

 
Is it anything like the original Lolita Lempicka?  I really want to get a sample of L, it sounds lovely.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2007)

*gasps* just beautiful.  love your collection


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Mar 3, 2007)

Love the variety of brands...even the cheapo brands..you just seemed to get the best from those bands...and it's obvious you are a true artisan cause you make anything work for you.

Nice!


----------



## roxybc (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Is it anything like the original Lolita Lempicka? I really want to get a sample of L, it sounds lovely._

 

I've smelled the original Lolita Lempicka perfume before, and I really didn't like it at all.  "L" smells nothing like the original, "L" is a much "prettier" smell.  I also just love looing at the bottle, it's so unique!


----------



## mistella (Mar 5, 2007)

wow very nice!!!


----------



## k_im (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome collection, my coworker loves that paris hilton perfume too


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love that you've got lots of lipsticks cause they're my favorite.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 12, 2007)

I love your e/s collection!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 16, 2007)

lurveeee your collection.


----------

